# Domains von Fremdanbieter



## fercules (15. Juni 2004)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

wie viele hier, haben wir auch einen Server4You root server. Jetzt habe ich ein Angebot von einer Art Domainhändler bekommen, dieser bietet mir ausschließlich Domains, diese aber extrem günstig.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Domains über ihn zu registrieren und sie dann mit zu unserem Server4You zu nehmen? So dass ich bei Server4You künftig keine Domains mehr registrieren muss?

Eigentlich müsste das doch irgendwie machbar sein, oder? Übrigens würde der Domainhändler mir einen DNS Server zur Verfügung stellen...

Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Juni 2004)

Für Domains müssen ein primärer und ein sekundärer Nameserver eingetragen werden. Im Nameserver werden die verschiedenen Records (z.B. A, MX) angelegt und auf die IP deines Servers verwiesen. Wenn dein Händler dir einen DNS anbietet, spricht also technisch nichts dagegen.
Ob man jedoch einen Server von S4F / S4Y haben möchte, steht auf einem anderen Blatt


----------



## fercules (15. Juni 2004)

*s4y - bah*

nen s4y hab ich ja leider schon ;-) da hast du schon recht... bah!


----------



## Ben Ben (16. Juni 2004)

oder eben der Domainanbieter stellt dir seinen NS zur verfügung.
So z.B. bei united-domains, oder atvirtual.net (die nehmen 6EUR zusätzlich / Domain, wenn du ihren NS benutzen willst).

Wenn du also irgendwen hast, der für deine Domains die, wie Arne sagte, NS-Einträge verwaltet und die IP deines Servers einträgt spricht da nichts dagegen


----------



## fercules (16. Juni 2004)

*gut*

na das klingt doch sehr gut, danke )


----------

